# Tanzanian Electric Blue Centipede!



## SgrigS (Jul 6, 2007)

I just got one does anyone else have one?


----------



## beetleman (Jul 6, 2007)

wow very cool! how big is it? that's 1 sp. i don't have,where did ya get it? if you don't mind me asking


----------



## SgrigS (Jul 6, 2007)

It is about 7 inches and i got it from a local reptile store they dont even know the proper name so i guess i have to find that out    Not bad for a first pede huh???


----------



## SgrigS (Jul 6, 2007)

Anyone know the proper name to this guy?


----------



## SgrigS (Jul 7, 2007)

Dinner Time!!:evil:


----------



## bengerno (Jul 7, 2007)

SgrigS said:


> Anyone know the proper name to this guy?


Hi,

Maybe an Ethostigmus sp. (blue leg).  Take care with the mites on It (clearly visible on the "dinner time" pic..those small dots on the edges of the tergites)!!  
BTW nice pede. :clap:


----------



## SgrigS (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks  about the mites how do i correct the problem?


----------



## sidguppy (Jul 7, 2007)

Looks a lot like my Scolopendra morsitans

I got 3, housed together. they're 5-6" now and voracious feeders.

they eat about anything; beetles, woodliche, earwigs, snails, slugs, even earthworms. so I keep em on a thick layer of rotten wood, leaves, humus etc; all mixed up. 
their tank looks like a compostheap  

AFAIK there are a fair number of different colorforms in S morsitans. some are greyish, others are blue, some have blue legs and a grey body, some even have reddish heads. mine look slate blue without much yellow. the legs are a wee bit more blue than the body.


----------



## Greg Pelka (Jul 7, 2007)

Spracles visible on T7 and T8 so it must by Ethmostigmus, Rhysida or Alluropus.
This last one in known only from Vietnam.
Rhysida has cribriform spiracles and floor of the atrium of spiracle with raised humps.
For me it looks like some Ethmostigmus spec, but only known from Africa species of Ethmostigmus is E. trigonopodus, which AFAIK has 4 bold antenomers, this one on the photo has only 3.
But I can be wrong.


----------



## SgrigS (Jul 7, 2007)

The Big debate of the day? I an going to get th proper name on monday from the owner of the shop.  I wonder if that will even be right. Thanks everyone who is trying to help this one has me stumped too.:?


----------



## HufnPuf (Jul 9, 2007)

sikk 'pede SgrigS...loving the blue meanie!!:worship:


----------



## abott (Jul 9, 2007)

wow, thats a really great looking centipede . congrats :clap:


----------



## edesign (Jul 10, 2007)

I also say Ethmostigmus...it looks a LOT like my trigonopodus did. Cacoseroph or Steven should be able to help...and yes, do something about those mites :O

also, don't be surprised if the shop owner gives you an incorrect ID...it wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## SgrigS (Jul 10, 2007)

Yea i called the shop and they said they would get back to me.     Thanks again what do you think the best way to deal with the mites??? Since it is my problem now???


----------



## sidguppy (Jul 10, 2007)

I don't know how the situation's there, but here you can buy "predatory mites".

they use those to keep certain vegetables clear of parasitic mite-species.
biological agriculture.

they are also bred and sold to clear bloodmites of Bearded Dragons and the like. 

these work like a charm! I once had a very bad mite-plague in most cages; the beetles I kept then (Eudicella and Smaragdestes) were covered in them and my Archimandrita colony suffered bably too.

a dose of these will do fine! I even had great success cleaning youn g tarantula's with predator mites....they climb on anything and kill off any other mite they can find. all without using any poison whatsoever. and yes, they root around in the ground for prey too.

the only mite I've seen so far that has a partly resistance to em is the big red commensal mite that's comnon on the Giant African Millipede (achispirostreptus gigas)


----------



## SgrigS (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks sid I live in southern california can you get them here where did you get yours?


----------



## ftorres (Jul 10, 2007)

*Centi*

Hello,
Keep your centi in dryer conditions, change the substrate for new and try not to keep uneaten food in the container.
regards

Where did you find it?
Which Pet Store?
WHich State?

regards
FT


----------



## beetleman (Jul 10, 2007)

man, i'd love to get 1 i had 1 similar(or maybe the same sp.) to that 1 they called it "giant blueleg" it was about 7 yrs ago they were availible at the time,mine got to 8" and was very thick. a very awesome pede:clap:


----------



## edesign (Jul 10, 2007)

yeah, dry conditions generally kill off mites...but don't let it go TOO long in a dry environment. However, speaking from personal experience with my E. trigonopodus...3-4 weeks without any misting or other humidifying agents won't quite kill them, but the 'pede won't like it much either, thought I had accidentally killed it when I did it to mine (long story, it's posted on the forum...if you want to read about it you can do a search for "trigonopodus" and my screen name). Although, predatory mites would be a much safer alternative.


----------



## SgrigS (Jul 10, 2007)

How do I get these mites??


----------



## edesign (Jul 10, 2007)

forum search results for "predatory mites":

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/search.php?searchid=871627

your answer should lie within


----------



## ragnew (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice looking Pede! 

There are several different online sites that sell the Hypoaspis miles (pred. mites), but I'd probably just go with the drying out method.

I recently purchased predatory mites and each and every one of them came in dead. I don't think I'll ever buy them again. It was too expensive to risk the same thing happening a second time.

Just my two pennies.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 12, 2007)

justGreg said:


> Spracles visible on T7 and T8 so it must by Ethmostigmus, Rhysida or Alluropus.
> This last one in known only from Vietnam.
> Rhysida has cribriform spiracles and floor of the atrium of spiracle with raised humps.
> For me it looks like some Ethmostigmus spec, but only known from Africa species of Ethmostigmus is E. trigonopodus, which AFAIK has 4 bold antenomers, this one on the photo has only 3.
> But I can be wrong.


looks like Ethmostigmus to me, too. the terminal legs look like my trigonopodus


regarding antennomeres: remember, if a centipede regenerates an antenna then the antennomere counts can get messed up. also remember, some species have antennomeres that are "half" sparsely and thickly hirsute. i think E. trigo' is one that has half hirsuteness


i think justGreg has well passed me on centipede knowledge. nice, dude


----------

